# Post no-no's for relationships



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll start.

for guys:
1 is neet
2 lives with his parents and is older than 19
3 has no car/driver's license and doesn't find it necessary to get one
4 is an mra/redpill etc.
5 he leans right

for girls:
1 is a feminist
2 has a tumblr
3 is vegan
4 pretends she is a gamur gurl
5 she leans left


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yup, pretty much. Dont agree with the gamer girl, in what way would that hurt your relationship?

What do you mean by leaning?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

for guys:
6) low wage jobs


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> What do you mean by leaning?


political proclivity


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> for guys:
> 6) low wage jobs


http://uk.askmen.com/dating/doclove_300/302c_relationship_expert.html


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

impedido10 said:


> http://uk.askmen.com/dating/doclove_300/302c_relationship_expert.html


uk? a rich/ middle class guy has better chance than someone who lives in a shelter lol.... that article purely BS


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

novalax said:


> political proclivity


A lot of things people write are just plain common sense.

(I know that I didnt know what it mean because of the word, but after it, its pretty logical you dont want your partner fooling around or wasting his money on useless things)


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> uk?


All around the world. His techniques work everywhere.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

for guys:
*1 is neet
**2 lives with his parents and is older than 19*
*3 has no car/driver's license and doesn't find it necessary to get one
*4 is an mra/redpill etc.
5 he leans right

for girls:
1 is a feminist
*2 has a tumblr*
3 is vegan
4 pretends she is a gamur gurl
*5 she leans left*

woooo.

Never met a woman who pretended to play video games btw, think that's pretty rare. They either do or they don't. Since I don't think you're attracted to guys? I assume this is your general opinion for both (also since the political ones kind of contradict it'd make no sense for it to be your personal opinion.) I don't think leaning right or leaning left is a turn off in itself depends on the person's political opinions. In fact in the US there are more women who lean right then left, if they're white.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

impedido10 said:


> All around the world. His techniques work everywhere.


i would like to see this guy live as a poor person.... He would change his opinion.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> i would like to see this guy live as a poor person.... He would change his opinion.


Im pretty sure he isnt rich. He worked at being as salesman most his life.He is 70 years old. He has 35+ plus years with expirience with women.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

impedido10 said:


> Im pretty sure he isnt rich. He worked at being as salesman most his life.He is 70 years old. He has 35+ plus years with expirience with women.


nah, those jobs arent low wage..... Hes at least lower middle class.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> nah, those jobs arent low wage..... Hes at least lower middle class.


Soo? He isnt a Donald Trump. He didnt say you have to be rich. Just have a job and be a challenge and humurous


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

impedido10 said:


> Soo? He isnt a Donald Trump.* He didnt say you have to be rich.* Just have a job and be a challenge and humurous


agreed. what i meant was "poor low wage jobs"


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> agreed. what i meant was "poor low wage jobs"


You mean you cant get a girl because of that? Well I already answered that.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

impedido10 said:


> You mean you cant get a girl because of that? Well I already answered that.


Long term relationship, rarely.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I got one for both: being ugly.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> Long term relationship, rarely.


If you study the System. You can.

Look at Jay-Z. Ok he is rich, but still, he uses the same technicques. Maybe he was born with it. But you can see it was because of that he could snatch Beyonce.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

update

for girls:
dyes her hair
is a hambeast
doesn't wear make-up
wears uni-sex clothes (you're not a guy)

for guys:
looks like a concentration camp survivor
is a manlet
is a dicklet
doesn't wash


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

SaladDays said:


> update
> 
> for girls:
> dyes her hair
> ...


not true at all. Men much much prefer natural beauty.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't think anyone else actually decided to play. here is some I thought up which us men should avoid if we want to date;

1. hates women
2. looks creepy
3. lacks ambition
4. is emotionally volatile
5. has little to no friends.

I think I might qualify for 2-5 lol fml.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am confused, is this supposed to be some kind of master list? lol).


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

My personal opinion

For girls
-stupid
-fat
-too much makeup (my girlfriend wears zero makeup)
-Preppy
-drugs/frequent alcohol
-lazy, won't do any outdoor activities with me.
-Obsessing with appearance
-Feminazi
-Vegan/Vegetarian
-Easily offended
-Likes to party
-Being PC or a SJW

For guys, even though I'm not gay, I will just say the kind of guys I wouldn't date.
-poor
-no car
-no job
-live at home with no plans to leave soon
-living at home after a 25
-no ambition
-douchy jock 
-Partier
-Drugs/ frequent alcohol
-fat
-too muscly, ewww
-Being PC or a SJW


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

for girls best not to:
- Wear 5inches of makeup
- Take selfies with jenner lips every 10seconds
- Votes for anyone, ever.
- Be spiritually retarded
- Eat GMO foods/ Eats meat
- Smokes commercial cigarettes, Weed is very much OK
- Watch TV a lot
- Be closed minded
- Have a tonne of friends and want me to go out 'on the pi$$'


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wtf is w/ people giving vegans/vegetarians crap? i refrain from bad mouthing meat eaters.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

tea111red said:


> wtf is w/ people giving vegans/vegetarians crap? i refrain from bad mouthing meat eaters.


you're a veggie!??!?!

the mods will hear of this.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

7) works for PETA


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Kyama3 said:


> for girls best not to:
> - Wear 5inches of makeup


dunno about you but I would like to see what 5 inches worth of make up looks like :lol










???


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SaladDays said:


> you're a veggie!??!?!
> 
> the mods will hear of this.


it'd be nice if they'd just monitor you (or keep continuing to, if they aren't already). a lot of your posts appear to just serve to rile people up and put them down.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> dunno about you but I would like to see what 5 inches worth of make up looks like :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looool if it was bright/dark orange instead of white you got the typical 'out on tha piss' lass for a 'friday night on the town'


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

M0rbid said:


> not true at all. Men much much prefer natural beauty.


Agreed.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

tea111red said:


> wtf is w/ people giving vegans/vegetarians crap? i refrain from bad mouthing meat eaters.


Most of them act superior, or they do it for stupid reasons.

From a relationship standpoint, I like going to a good steak house now and then. I enjoy a good roast beef dinner. I like to have turkey for thanksgiving and christmas. I like being able to cook with freedom in my own house. I don't need some person giving me a lecture about the suffering of animals and ****. And even if they don't do that, I don't need someone in my life who I have to make special accommodations for, with the above things I like.

PS refraining means wanting to, but stopping ones self.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kanova said:


> Most of them act superior, or they do it for stupid reasons.
> 
> From a relationship standpoint, I like going to a good steak house now and then. I enjoy a good roast beef dinner. I like to have turkey for thanksgiving and christmas. I like being able to cook with freedom in my own house. I don't need some person giving me a lecture about the suffering of animals and ****. And even if they don't do that, I don't need someone in my life who I have to make special accommodations for, with the above things I like.
> 
> PS refraining means wanting to, but stopping ones self.


No, I don't have any desire to bad mouth meat eaters for their choice. You are getting a little too nitpicky there by posting the definition of that word and trying to read into things.

What is a "stupid" reason for being a vegan/vegetarian?

lol @ criticizing vegans/vegetarians for acting superior.

BTW, I don't care about other people's preferences. They can have them. I am just tired of vegans/vegetarians being thought of as diseased or like they should be outcast from society or whatever. I have just gotten that impression from people that bad mouth them.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Kyama3 said:


> looool if it was bright/dark orange instead of white you got the typical 'out on tha piss' lass for a 'friday night on the town'



I get you. I like the natural look but I wouldn't write off someone who wore makeup if it compliments them, some times it looks stunning to me. some times it can change some ones appearance a lot. must take quite a bit of work, considering they are doing that for our admiration, I appreciate that. but yea, it can go a bit _too_ far and umpaloompa isn't that flattering imo.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

tea111red said:


> No, I don't have any desire to bad mouth meat eaters for their choice. You are getting a little too nitpicky there by posting the definition of that word and trying to read into things.
> 
> What is a "stupid" reason for being a vegan/vegetarian?
> 
> ...


Whats nitpicking about just reading what you wrote?

And I would say not wanting to support the suffering of animals, or the meat processing companies or whatever else is a stupid reason I've come across a few times. Because one way or another, those animals are going to die whether you don't eat meat or not. A good reason would be like, thinking about it makes you sick or makes you think about the slaughtering process. Fair enough. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Girls

- Mean

- Liar

- Superficial

- Abusive

Guys

- Mean

- Liar

- Superficial

- Abusive

Those are the only 4 things that should matter as relationship no no's anything else is just ridiculous. People are so ****ing picky with everything else.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I get you. I like the natural look but I wouldn't write off someone who wore makeup if it compliments them, some times it looks stunning to me. some times it can change some ones appearance a lot. must take quite a bit of work, considering they are doing that for our admiration, I appreciate that. but yea, it can go a bit _too_ far and umpaloompa isn't that flattering imo.


Yeah, makeup can very much work for many girls, probably most actually. I like lots of dark mascara that looks hot to me lol


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Turnoffs: 

-Obese girls, overweight girls. 

-Catty, mean-spirited.

-Overly serious. Can't take a joke, doesn't understand my sense of humor. 

-Not into video games, computers, or music.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kanova said:


> Whats nitpicking about just reading what you wrote?
> 
> And I would say not wanting to support the suffering of animals, or the meat processing companies or whatever else is a stupid reason I've come across a few times. Because one way or another, those animals are going to die whether you don't eat meat or not. A good reason would be like, thinking about it makes you sick or makes you think about the slaughtering process. Fair enough. In my opinion anyway.


By saying "PS refraining means wanting to, but stopping ones self" it sounded like you were trying to paint me as having the desire to talk bad about meat eaters, when that is not true. You were being nitpicky and looking for evidence to support your belief. Maybe I was not precise enough w/ my choice of words...I thought people would get the idea of where I was going there. Apparently not.

You will think and believe what you want, though. I wish people were not so hateful towards vegans/vegetarians, though. It's not fair to the vegans/vegetarians who make an effort to be tolerant of other people's dietary choices.

I'm done here, lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

tea111red said:


> By saying "PS refraining means wanting to, but stopping ones self" it sounded like you were trying to paint me as having the desire to talk bad about meat eaters, when that is not true. You were being nitpicky and looking for evidence to support your belief. Maybe I was not precise enough w/ my choice of words...I thought people would get the idea of where I was going there. Apparently not.
> 
> You will think and believe what you want, though. I wish people were not so hateful towards vegans/vegetarians, though. It's not fair to the vegans/vegetarians who make an effort to be tolerant of other people's dietary choices.
> 
> I'm done here, lol.


wouldn't take it to heart, its just his opinion. I don't think vegans vegetarians is a deal breaker for most people. my sister and her bf have different views, he eats meat, she is vegetarian. they get along fine and its not an issue.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I can't even decide wtf the topic of this thread is anymore.


Anyways. My personal turnoffs (the bigger ones, by no means is this the whole list). In no particular order.


- doesn't take care of self (hygiene)
- no ambition, goals, lays around all day and does nothing
- total lack of empathy, but feels sorry for self (whole lot of people out there that fit this)
- narcissistic, selfish, takes and takes and takes but never gives back
- shallow
- integrity issues, cheating and lying esp
- doesn't clean up after self, lives like a pig
- hates children
- manipulative, plays games with people to get what they want
- drama queens
- flat affect, never shows emotion, never smiles or laughs
- no sense of humor at all
- hypocritical
- pro choice, I personally do not like women that murder their own unborn children
- talks but never really says anything of substance, never shuts up and never listens
- clingy
- not clingy enough
- too loud and obnoxious at inappropriate times
- always negative, you have to at least try to think positive


All I can think of right now off the top of my head but I have tons more.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So I'm guessing it's a forgone conclusion that men living with their parents is a big no no?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well seeing as this thread isn't totally serious. My friend coincidentally just asked me if he should message this girl who wanted him to message her, but she has multiple dogs (and various other pets.) He doesn't like dogs. He also doesn't like dancing and she does so it seems he's decided not to. 

dancing
dogs

Well I guess that is serious cause it happened but lol yeah not universal.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

For guys here's some big ones

-Looks like they don't care of themselves. They smell bad, wear baggy clothes, don't even bother to comb their hair or attempt to look good. If you're overweight, that's also bad. 

-No goals or ambition in life. Sits in their room all day playing video games, not trying to improve upon themselves. Especially if you're in your 20s and older. 

-Is lazy and unmotivated to improve and get a better job, live on their own if you're in your 20s or older.

-Mid 20s and older and still lives with parents.




You can't be fat, lazy, never take care of yourself, rarely go out, and socially awkward and expect to get a girlfriend. You just can't. You have to break out of it, that's the only chance you won't stay single.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> - pro choice, I personally do not like women that murder their own unborn children


Does this apply to every circumstance? What if she was raped?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

tea111red said:


> By saying "PS refraining means wanting to, but stopping ones self" it sounded like you were trying to paint me as having the desire to talk bad about meat eaters, when that is not true. You were being nitpicky and looking for evidence to support your belief. Maybe I was not precise enough w/ my choice of words...I thought people would get the idea of where I was going there. Apparently not.
> 
> You will think and believe what you want, though. I wish people were not so hateful towards vegans/vegetarians, though. It's not fair to the vegans/vegetarians who make an effort to be tolerant of other people's dietary choices.
> 
> I'm done here, lol.


Hey look, in my op, which remains unedited you can see I directly contradict myself with the 5th "red flags" for guys and girls, where I say its a red flag for a guy to lean right wing and for a girl to lean left. This along with the fact that half the other reasons are totally made up internet memes (mras/redpills etc.) should indicate I neve meant for this thread to be taken seriously. I don't have any problems with vegans =/


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> wouldn't take it to heart, its just his opinion. I don't think vegans vegetarians is a deal breaker for most people. my sister and her bf have different views, he eats meat, she is vegetarian. they get along fine and its not an issue.


Yeah.....I think meat eating and vegan/vegetarian couples can work. I guess the people involved just have to be respectful and tolerant of each other's differences (or be willing to learn how to become respectful and tolerant).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SaladDays said:


> Hey look, in my op, which remains unedited you can see I directly contradict myself with the 5th "red flags" for guys and girls, where I say its a red flag for a guy to lean right wing and for a girl to lean left. This along with the fact that half the other reasons are totally made up internet memes (mras/redpills etc.) should indicate I neve meant for this thread to be taken seriously. I don't have any problems with vegans =/


Okay.  Sorry for being sensitive, too, haha.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

For any ole' relationship, everybody is fair game in my opinion.

For a steady relationship, you have to be willing to deal with issues that the two of you have instead of running away.
Anything goes. There are some of the most disgusting gross idiots in relationships. They weren't always that way!
What a person is like during your bf/gf days is nothing like what you can expect for the majority of your relationship.
Settle now for someone who is genuinely interested in you and suits your personality, rather than settling later when YOU BOTH let yourselves go.

For trying to snag a relationship:
for men, you have to hide all of your faults, because this is when women are very skiddish.
yeah, so you can live with your parents, but don't let her find out until after a few weeks and renting hotel rooms...
it always helps if you try to flaunt your superiority over other men by saying you're the most popular and respected or most skilled at work
also women want a man with a brain cuz they hate to think, so try to look like you're going to college, get a U sweater, say smart sounding stuff once in a while
have an explanation for everything and keep your story straight! women want the illusion of honesty, not actual honesty, so if you mess up, you'll be in for it
definitely don't feel guilty about your little slip-ups. cover them up. women hate it when you misbehave and don't care about how bad you feel about it

for women, you have to try to be positive and laugh at the guy's jokes and pretend to believe and agree with everything he says.
be extremely alluring, men are very loose about their idea of beauty, women usually hate on that, but instead, use it to your advantage for now
don't be around all the time for the first few months or he'll stop trying, be unavailable sometimes, don't be his shadow, make him earn your attention
Don't be afraid to tell it like it is. As long as you say it in a nice pleasant way, you will earn respect from a man, since men actually do want real honesty.
definitely don't misbehave (like cheating), but if you do give into temptation, guys will blame the other guy, not you. guys find it cute when you grovel in shame


OKAY I just realized this is no-no's... so... how about we flip everything around to their opposites, then you will get what not to do...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Does this apply to every circumstance? What if she was raped?


Of course in cases of rape, incest or where the mother health is in jeopardy I have no problem with it. I do have a problem when people don't use effective methods of bc and think murdering their babies is a form of bc. It's really mind blowing the number of women who've had more than one. Or two. Or five. Pretty sickening imo.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Of course in cases of rape, incest or where the mother health is in jeopardy I have no problem with it. I do have a problem when people don't use effective methods of bc and think murdering their babies is a form of bc. It's really mind blowing the number of women who've had more than one. Or two. Or five. Pretty sickening imo.


Ah right. Totally with ya :smile2:


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

1. I'd prefer a girl without make up, or if she uses it then only puts on as little as possible. 
2. She can't be naive or ignorant.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

what not to do:

- touch me
- talk to me
- look at me

what to do:

- transfer money into my bank account


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Everyone is the EXACT same. You cant have conflicting opinons on this list! stop lying its getting on my nerves. You said you would be more honest, but you are still lying. What gives guys?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

East said:


> what not to do:
> 
> - touch me
> - talk to me
> ...


Well goddammit, while I'm def interested I'm sure you're taken. And have hundreds of guys waiting in line to date you.

*sigh

I'm just never gonna find Miss Right all the good ones are always taken.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Well goddammit, while I'm def interested I'm sure you're taken. And have hundreds of guys waiting in line to date you.
> 
> *sigh
> 
> I'm just never gonna find Miss Right all the good ones are always taken.


you can still give me money


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

For most of the guys at sas, as long as she doesn't have a penis she qualifies as girlfriend material.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

McFly said:


> For most of the guys at sas, as long as she doesn't have a penis she qualifies as girlfriend material.


what if i chopped off my penis? am i ur gf material?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

East said:


> what not to do:
> 
> - touch me
> - talk to me
> ...


yes my queen
right away my queen


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

East said:


> you can still give me money


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> what if i chopped off my penis? am i ur gf material?


Sorry I'm in that minority with standards, like having a vagina. >


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Girls-
Obese
Lots of babies dads
No job
Loud mouth
Smart as
Doesnt suck d
Doesnt believe in having abortions
Needs drugs or alcohol to have a good time.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

andretti said:


> Girls-
> 
> *Doesnt suck d*


LMAOOOOOOOOOO :rofl :haha :laugh:


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I would think the more lenient girls would be okay with a guy who lives at home provided he's trying to move out or at least working a decent job. Some would laugh at the prospect of dating a guy like me, but not all women are alike. I do think even the ones with lower standards wouldn't be too keen on dating someone who either has no interest in bettering themselves, or is too frightened of everything to even try ( that's me). I think it also helps to have a sense of humor about your situation, or a positive attitude. I can't think of many girls who would date a guy who does nothing but put themselves down all the time and not even try to do anything in life. 
As far as women, I have pretty low standards. As long as I can find someone who cares about/loves me, and perhaps even tries to help me through life, I'd gladly stay with them. She doesn't even have to be that good looking or thin, I mean I wouldn't date a disgusting monstrosity that I couldn't possibly love physically, but she doesn't have to be a beauty queen either.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Kyama3 said:


> for girls best not to:
> - Wear 5inches of makeup
> - Take selfies with jenner lips every 10seconds
> - Votes for anyone, ever.
> ...


Your list is pretty much closed minded. :/


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> For guys here's some big ones
> 
> -Looks like they don't care of themselves. They smell bad, wear baggy clothes, don't even bother to comb their hair or attempt to look good. If you're overweight, that's also bad.
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna move out and jeopardize my relationship with my parents just for some girl I've never even met. That makes no sense at all.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> dancing
> dogs
> .


on a side note, i'd totally date someone with dancing dogs.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> I'm not gonna move out and jeopardize my relationship with my parents just for some girl I've never even met. That makes no sense at all.


How would that cause trouble with your family if you moved out? Generally both sides are happy when an adult moves out of their parents house.



unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> on a side note, i'd totally date someone with dancing dogs.


That's the stuff of nightmares...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't date a 30+ dude with a grade 10 education, no work history, a decade of being on disability, crippling debt, social anxiety disorder, agoraphobia and major depression...he probably won't change.

You're welcome, ladies.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

McFly said:


> That's the stuff of nightmares...


hmm yea might have to think twice if she has an army of marching poodles.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

McFly said:


> How would that cause trouble with your family if you moved out? Generally both sides are happy when an adult moves out of their parents house.


Because in our culture if you move out of your parents, you're viewed as if you're leaving your parents and are shamed for leaving the family. Our culture is very family oriented. With that said, people do move out eventually, just much much later (when they get married usually)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> So I'm guessing it's a forgone conclusion that men living with their parents is a big no no?


It wouldn't bother me, but I can understand wanting somewhere private to go. Though I really don't understand why women who have their own place would be bothered since they have a place they can go away from parents in that case.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> How would that cause trouble with your family if you moved out? Generally both sides are happy when an adult moves out of their parents house.


My parents don't want me to move out either and they get upset when I talk about wanting to move out. They think me wanting to move out means I don't like them, they can't understand why I'd want to go live alone instead of be with them.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Hmmm. Very interesting discussion. Out of fairness for both genders, I want to make a unisex list that applies to everyone, including but not limited to men, women, transgender men, transgender women, horses, squirrels, chickens, geese and, of course, aliens (the illegal kind and the outer-space kind):

- Lazy and unwilling to make an effort toward anything.

- Complains a lot and suffers from an entitlement complex.

- Abuses drugs or alcohol or any other substance.

- Does not care for his/her health and well-being.

- Has no career/job aspirations besides "YOLO."

- Thinks it's cute to say "YOLO." (lol)

- Does not understand the concept of reciprocity (you have to give to get).

- Engages in oodles of hypocritical behavior.

- Lacks the ability to perform basic-level introspection.

- Judges people by their political views / is incapable of agreeing to disagree. 

- Maintains a holier-than-thou attitude.

- Does not know how to say "I'm sorry" when wrong.

- Has a big butt. (I like small butts, and I cannot lie!) 

- Lies, lies, lies all the time.

- Treats others poorly.

- Lacks core convictions and values.

- Is promiscuous.

- Smells like donkey butt.

- Likes to touch donkey butts. (j/k)

- Is overly sensitive and can't take a joke.

- Always criticizes others but flips a lid if you criticize him/her.

- Is full of crap. 

These are not definitive no-nos by any means. I believe in getting to really know people and then making a methodological decision based on a list of pros and cons. 

Anyway. So that's my list -- or at least the first draft of it. Hoorah!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> Because in our culture if you move out of your parents, you're viewed as if you're leaving your parents and are shamed for leaving the family. Our culture is very family oriented. With that said, people do move out eventually, just much much later (when they get married usually)


That's unfortunate your culture comes up with those policies rather than families themselves deciding which is the best arrangement for the parents and their grown children.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> My parents don't want me to move out either and they get upset when I talk about wanting to move out. They think me wanting to move out means I don't like them, they can't understand why I'd want to go live alone instead of be with them.


Similar here, my mother is old and doesn't have friends or relatives to depend on. So she'd be disappointed if I moved out. It would work out staying here since this is a small town, but I'd rather move to a city. Strange enough, the street I live on has a lot of people in their 20s, 30s, and even 40s that are still living with their parents.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

tea111red said:


> Okay.  Sorry for being sensitive, too, haha.


As usual, it's a troll thread meant to upset people and trick them. And as usual, the mods are going to leave it up until the conflict gets too large to ignore.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> Because in our culture if you move out of your parents, you're viewed as if you're leaving your parents and are shamed for leaving the family. Our culture is very family oriented. With that said, people do move out eventually, just much much later (when they get married usually)


Are you Chinese, Japanese?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> *Don't date a 30+ dude with a grade 10 education, no work history, a decade of being on disability, crippling debt, social anxiety disorder, agoraphobia and major depression...he probably won't change.
> *
> You're welcome, ladies.


thats sounds liek majority of SA men. xD


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah gunner, my parents are like dat


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No-no is has no focus in life. Has had an extensive criminal history, is a junkie or alcoholic, beats me, thinks women should be in a traditional role and not educated, is very religious, dislikes trying new foods like sticks to eating same thing everyday, abuses animals, abuses anything basically, is not affectionate or like to cuddle, not spontaneous or refuses to try new things


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

For guys:

Is a cheater. Enough said.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Depo said:


> For guys:
> 
> Is a cheater. Enough said.


That's all? Hey bby would you like to tip my fedora for me?








.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Cheating, abusiveness, and passive aggression. I've dumped friends for being petty b*tches. Come to my face and talk to me if you have a problem otherwise we're through.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

if i post the yes-yeses it would be a shorter list :s

integrity, killer sense of humour, sensual


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Has hairier legs and armpits than myself, looks like an amazon warrior, could beat me up in a fight. The list goes on.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

doesn't :cig or :drunk
morbidly obese 
bad hygiene
not adventurous
cannot form opinions for themselves
conservative or excessively liberal


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

McFly said:


> That's all? Hey bby would you like to tip my fedora for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's not all. I have a huge list of no-no's. But cheating has been the main no-no for me and I don't feel like making a huge list of no-no's. :stu And I can't see your picture, tumblr is one of the websites I have blocked.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Genos said:


> doesn't :cig or :drunk


it's a turn off for you if he doesn't smoke? are we talking cigarettes or weed? cause it would be weird to me if you rejected someone because they weren't in the habit of smoking cigarettes.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

SaladDays said:


> for girls:
> 1 is a feminist
> 2 has a tumblr
> 3 is vegan
> ...


There's no accounting for some two-spirit's tastes :stu


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

senkora said:


> edit summary: m +cit needed tags


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Kanova said:


> My personal opinion
> 
> For girls
> -stupid
> ...





Kyama3 said:


> for girls best not to:
> - Wear 5inches of makeup
> - Take selfies with jenner lips every 10seconds
> - Votes for anyone, ever.
> ...





AllTheSame said:


> I can't even decide wtf the topic of this thread is anymore.
> 
> Anyways. My personal turnoffs (the bigger ones, by no means is this the whole list). In no particular order.
> 
> ...





k_wifler said:


> For any ole' relationship, everybody is fair game in my opinion.
> 
> For a steady relationship, you have to be willing to deal with issues that the two of you have instead of running away.
> Anything goes. There are some of the most disgusting gross idiots in relationships. They weren't always that way!
> ...


 @*NES* please come here and tell me guys don't have any any ridiculous standards again. :rofl


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

An example of a nono would be that they expect me to remember things like birthdays / christmas / valentine's day. If I were really into the person I _might_ remember and buy them some chocolate biscuits or cheese thins for their birthday. If I was head over heals in love with them I might push to a _multi_ pack of pickled onion monster munch and a creme egg.










I won't participate in valentine's day though.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Depo said:


> No, that's not all. I have a huge list of no-no's. But cheating has been the main no-no for me and I don't feel like making a huge list of no-no's. :stu And I can't see your picture, tumblr is one of the websites I have blocked.


Was it the tumbler feminists that got to you? I never browse the site but I hear a lot about them.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

McFly said:


> Was it the tumbler feminists that got to you? I never browse the site but I hear a lot about them.


What the heck is a tumbler feminist? I blocked tumblr years ago, so I don't know anything about that website. I just blocked it because it's a social media website, I have blocked most of them like twitter and facebook (I have also blocked them on my cellphone.) :nerd: I just use the internet in order to watch movies, read forums/articles and download manuals and books for study purposes. And also for getting dates, but lately I'm not very interested in dating. I don't use the internet in order to watch other people's lives. :stu


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Depo said:


> What the heck is a tumbler feminist? I blocked tumblr years ago, so I don't know anything about that website. I just blocked it because it's a social media website, I have blocked most of them like twitter and facebook (I have also blocked them on my cellphone.) :nerd: I just use the internet in order to watch movies, read forums/articles and download manuals and books for study purposes. And also for getting dates, but lately I'm not very interested in dating. I don't use the internet in order to watch other people's lives. :stu


Legend has it they are the most difficult of online feminists. This comes from urban dictionary:

"A girl (or boy, but generally a girl) who thinks that re-blogging photos from their parent's basement on a MacBook that they didn't buy with their own money is "being an activist" when in reality they have probably never gone to a protest, fundraiser, or meeting for any social justice organization and probably never will cause any civil change in their lifetime. Similar to a "Facebook Activist" a la the Kony 2012 viral video."


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

For men:
- makes no-no lists

For women:
- makes no-no lists

(Nothing wrong with having general preferences, though hard inflexible rules works against you given how complex people are. But writing out rule lists will surely tend to annoy the target gender.)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

manipulative and controlling. Not listening what's being said. Not making an effort.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Can we all agree that people all have different standards on what they are attracted to and this topic makes as much sense as saying all people are the same and hence have the same standards.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

regimes said:


> @*NES* please come here and tell me guys don't have any any ridiculous standards again. :rofl


What's wrong with having standards?

Let me break down my list for you, just so you don't think they are "ridiculous"

*Stupid-* I want to have conversations, and not have to face palm all the time

*Fat-* I'm not attracted to fat, so sue me.

*Too much makeup-* Ew, I would like to see the real you once in a while.

*Preppy-* Just a type of person I avoid one way or another

*Drugs/Frequent alcohol-* I have zero tolerance for drugs, I don't want or need them in my life. Even the smell of booze makes me gag so the less there is of that the better

*Lazy-* I like outdoor activities or leaving the house once in a while

*Obsessing of appearance-* There is more to life than how your eye lashes and **** look >.> (Not the same as trying to be fit)

*Feminazi-* Overbearing radical feminists can go leap off a bridge for all I care. I'm fine with equal rights, equal pay and what not, but these types of people go overboard with anti-men **** and spamming the word misogynist patriarchal rule hooey.

*Vegan/Veggy-* Ugh

*Easily offended-* Everything is funny to me, I do and will joke about anything, including a multitude of "trigger" subjects.

*Likes to party-* I don't and I can't stand parties

*Being PC or SJW-* I hate that **** so much, it ties into the easily offended group, but I can't stand doing something just because it's rare or whatever. Like having a token black guy as a lead character just for the sake of having a black character. Or have a gay character have his sexuality come up even though it doesn't serve the plot in the least. If she is all like that, she get get out.

Not a single one of those, or anyone on your quote list had any ridiculous standards. But I believe these are for relationships, as the thread title says. If you are trying to make a point for standards on one night stands, then I guess it would be different.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@*NES*

Heh. @*regimes* has a point. Look at the post from her above if you haven't already. I wasn't even thinking about the other thread when I posted my reply to this one. The answers were seriously just off the top of my head. Look at the other responses, also. Any thoughts? Come on my brother, don't clam up now....


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> @*NES*
> 
> Heh. @*regimes* has a point. Look at the post from her above if you haven't already. I wasn't even thinking about the other thread when I posted my reply to this one. The answers were seriously just off the top of my head. Look at the other responses, also. Any thoughts? Come on my brother, don't clam up now....


I'll post what I said in a PM:



regimes said:


> @*NES* please come here and tell me guys don't have any any ridiculous standards again. :rofl


and this guy has high standards too










*Context:*


 Men in general have much lower standards for sex than they do relationships, but their standards for a relationship aren't that much higher if they're a lonely virgin in their twenties or thirties
 Men in general pretend to have higher standards than they actually do, let alone celibate virgins who've never even kissed a girl (talk is cheap)
 We're in a thread called, "Post no-no's for *relationship*", filled out by lonely virgins who are coming up with these standards under optimal conditions (ie if they actually had options, what would they be)

And let's go over these relationship standards, shall we and see how "ridiculous" (as you put it), they actually are.

-stupid *---- not wanting a dumb girlfriend is a ridiculously high standard? since when?*
-fat *---- not wanting an obese GF is a ridiculous standard?*
-too much makeup *---- ya he wants a low maintenance GF so you guys don't have to try so hard*
-drugs/frequent alcohol *---- is it a ridiculous standard to not want a chronic drunk or drug addict as a girlfriend? *
-lazy, won't do any outdoor activities with me. *---- doesn't want someone is not active who probably spends all her time with her smartphone*
-Likes to party *---- doesn't want a superficial drunk*
-Obsessing with appearance *---- clearly this guy doesn't want a shallow selfie taking snap chatting duck facing picture taking superficial junkie as a girlfriend. what, did you think dorks and party girls have a lot in common? lol

*This guy doesn't want someone who's fat and doesn't want a superficial narcissistic drunk as his girlfriend, as if they were ever going to paired together anyway.



> for girls best not to:
> *- Wear 5inches of makeup
> - Take selfies with jenner lips every 10seconds*
> - Votes for anyone, ever.
> ...


Same thing with this guy. Doesn't want a superficial Kim Kardashian clone who wears 3" of makeup and parties all the time (count close minded and tv addict as well).



> - doesn't take care of self (hygiene)
> *- no ambition, goals, lays around all day and does nothing
> - total lack of empathy, but feels sorry for self (whole lot of people out there that fit this)
> - narcissistic, selfish, takes and takes and takes but never gives back
> ...


These guys don't want a girlfriend that is a loud, arrogant, narcissistic, cheating party girl who spends all her time on her appearance and cares about nobody but herself and her smartphone. These aren't standards, they're pointing out girls that they have zero in common with and are actually the type of girl that they secretly wish they had but have been rejected by all their life. You already know this.

Oh and since when is not wanting a smelly girlfriend who doesn't clean herself a "ridiculous standard"?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

8] Hygiene... Please floss your teef and wash your hair daily.... Not cool.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

NES said:


> Men in general pretend to have higher standards than they actually do, let alone celibate virgins who've never even kissed a girl (talk is cheap)


Probably the most important part of your post. You don't know how many guys I know who make fun of fat women and then go home to **** their overweight gf/wife. Because talk is all it is. Also, women are attracted to men who have high standards, so men have to pretend they have high standards and that you're just so special that you meet their standards (protip, no, you aren't actually that amazing, they're just lying about their pickiness).


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

_(protip, no, *you aren't actually that amazing*, they're just lying about their pickiness)._

*giggles* so true


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

NES said:


> Same thing with this guy. Doesn't want a superficial Kim Kardashian clone who wears 3" of makeup and parties all the time (count close minded and tv addict as well).
> 
> These guys don't want a girlfriend that is a loud, arrogant, narcissistic, cheating party girl who spends all her time on her appearance and cares about nobody but herself and her smartphone. These aren't standards, they're pointing out girls that they have zero in common with and are actually the type of girl that they secretly wish they had but have been rejected by all their life. You already know this.
> 
> Oh and since when is not wanting a smelly girlfriend who doesn't clean herself a "ridiculous standard"?


NES, some of your posts are really vague and kind of out there, man. I honestly don't know who you're referring to when you say "this guy" and if it's me then why? And why would I secretly want a girl that I have nothing in common with? Believe me, there is not a part of me that's keeping secrets, or a part of me that's out in the open and honest, that wants a girl I have nothing in common with lmao.

Your post makes absolutely no sense, I'm really trying but I can't even follow your train of thought man....


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> NES, some of your posts are really vague and kind of out there, man. I honestly don't know who you're referring to when you say "this guy" and if it's me then why? And why would I secretly want a girl that I have nothing in common with? Believe me, there is not a part of me that's keeping secrets, or a part of me that's out in the open and honest, that wants a girl I have nothing in common with lmao.
> 
> Your post makes absolutely no sense, I'm really trying but I can't even follow your train of thought man....


I posted text I sent in a private message so I was really referring to @regimes. That's why it might have come across like that.

And it's true, a lot of guys who are shy, nerdy, geeky, don't like those types of party girls but part of them secretly wishes they had a chance.

And she's wrong. Guys will talk all sorts of crap about only wanting the best but then going home to jerk off. Talk is cheap, most guys have little standards when it comes to getting laid and a lot of their standards are under best case scenarios. IE. "If you actually had a ton of options, what sort of things would you want in a girlfriend".

And most of the stuff they posted weren't even high standards. Many of them have probably been rejected or ignored by superficial girls and so they put "don't want superficial girls" in their wish list. It's simple, yet Regimes calls it ridiculously high standards.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Probably the most important part of your post. You don't know how many guys I know who make fun of fat women and then go home to **** their overweight gf/wife. Because talk is all it is. *Also, women are attracted to men who have high standards, so men have to pretend they have high standards and that you're just so special that you meet their standards (protip, no, you aren't actually that amazing, they're just lying about their pickiness).*


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

SaladDays said:


> it's a turn off for you if he doesn't smoke? are we talking cigarettes or weed? cause it would be weird to me if you rejected someone because they weren't in the habit of smoking cigarettes.


I'm not saying they have to be in the habit as I am not, but if they're not open to it at least occasionally we probably wouldn't be compatible.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

NES, the balancer, the master of negatives, has arrived to impose order. Very good. FYI everyone, my previous post was mostly a humor post...

+ Am I the only guy who has the same standards for sex and serious relationship? Huh...
Also, no smokers! idk vape is okay I guess...

Women from this forum and others have convinced me that I should only accept a girl who is thin, and not just thin but naturally thin, doesn't try hard to be thin. They gave very good deep insights and helped me weigh the pro's and cons...
- fat

You have to be able to take a lot from me cuz I haven't cured my ADD yet. Getting around to it... Have to be forgiving and not easy to irritate. I'm controversial, and that can be a good thing.
- intolerant, holds grudges, irritable all the time, easily offended, anti-intellectual, takes self too seriously, never compromises, self involved, hater, unwilling to change

In line with the above requirement, you have to be open to new things, new beliefs, not just accepting of stuff offhand but really willing to ruminate on the subject to see if it agrees with you or not.
- closed minded, forces beliefs and customs onto others, demonizes others, relies on stereotypes and prejudices and refuses to give them up when proven false, criticizes people for not being the perfect version of themselves, uses negativity as a teaching tool, keeps score, a punisher, needs to get revenge, holds anger over issues after they're resolved

It's kind of a dumb requirement to have to list, sorta goes without saying, but we should definitely have chemistry, find each other attractive at the very least.
- ugly


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

NES said:


> And most of the stuff they posted weren't even high standards. Many of them have probably been rejected or ignored by superficial girls and so they put "don't want superficial girls" in their wish list. It's simple, yet Regimes calls it ridiculously high standards.


Nah. Speak for yourself, man. Maybe you're projecting. In fact, the more I think about it the more sure I am that you probably are. I've never been rejected by "superficial girls" because that's a pretty big turn off for me and I've never pursued "superficial girls". If we even have the same definition of what that even means. Man, again, your posts are really kind of vague. What do you even mean by superficial girls??

The thread wasn't called "What High Standards Do You Have For The Girl You Want To Date". It was about turn-offs. But at the very least it should show that I have standards and will not just "sleep with almost any girl" like you alluded to in the other thread. Fwiw I really do _*not*_ think what I posted is "high standards". A lot of what's on the list I posted (which again was off the top of my head and what I thought of in maybe...a minute or so) is nothing more than I'd expect a girlfriend to expect of me. The stuff I put on my list is pretty basic stuff to me, and I honestly don't think it's asking too much. If any of the stuff on my list is too much to ask of a girl then we're going to have a nice first date and that's it, I wouldn't be interested in a second. But it totally contradicts your little theory that all guys have no standards whatsoever and will sleep with anyone.

You have yet to prove how that's true. I'd like to see you back up what you said, that's all I'm asking. You haven't done that yet.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

>


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

You still haven't done that yet.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

@regimes thinks that merely asking socially unsuccessful guys what standards they would have *IF* they had a relationship means they actually have the standards they're listing.

Standards only mean something if they have the options to enforce those standards.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

@*NES* you're splitting hairs again. you told me guys don't have standards- so i'm looking at a bunch of posts by guys saying that these are. their. standards. you didn't say "guys don't have standards but if they did they'd theorize about ones that don't really count and aren't enforced-" blah blah blah, etc, etc.

also these lists look like guys are ordering a build-a-bear lol. "wears too much makeup, talks too much, takes too many selfies, says x silly slang word, eats x diet, smokes x thing but not this other thing, shouldn't vote" yeah girls that exercise their right to vote is just.. such a turn off. wow

+ did you even read the other two posts i cited?



> - clingy
> - not clingy enough


what does that even mean though



> - Have a tonne of friends and want me to go out 'on the pi$$'


okay so she can't have friends, what else



> - Wear 5inches of makeup


ya'll gonna break out the ruler or



> for women, you have to try to be positive and laugh at the guy's jokes and pretend to believe and agree with everything he says.


really.



> be extremely alluring, men are very loose about their idea of beauty, women usually hate on that, but instead, use it to your advantage for now


what does THAT mean?



> Don't be afraid to tell it like it is. As long as you say it in a nice pleasant way, you will earn respect from a man, since men actually do want real honesty.


-from the same post-
laugh and agree with everything he says even if you don't agree BUT also be totally honest cause he'll respect that, ok



> also women want a man with a brain cuz they hate to think, so try to look like you're going to college, get a U sweater, say smart sounding stuff once in a while


excuse me, we hate to think??? has this person even been around a real woman or

*obviously* some of these standards aren't ridiculous. but they are existent. because *obviously everybody has varying standards. *
this whole sexist pretending that guys don't thing isn't sticking. here's a whole thread full of examples of guys having standards.

so if you want to ignore evidence that refutes your argument that's sitting right in front of your face? go for it. but at least acknowledge that THAT is what you're doing.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

AllTheSame said:


> Nah. Speak for yourself, man. Maybe you're projecting. In fact, the more I think about it the more sure I am that you probably are. I've never been rejected by "superficial girls" because that's a pretty big turn off for me and I've never pursued "superficial girls". If we even have the same definition of what that even means. Man, again, your posts are really kind of vague. What do you even mean by superficial girls??
> 
> The thread wasn't called "What High Standards Do You Have For The Girl You Want To Date". It was about turn-offs. But at the very least it should show that I have standards and will not just "sleep with almost any girl" like you alluded to in the other thread. Fwiw I really do _*not*_ think what I posted is "high standards". A lot of what's on the list I posted (which again was off the top of my head and what I thought of in maybe...a minute or so) is nothing more than I'd expect a girlfriend to expect of me. The stuff I put on my list is pretty basic stuff to me, and I honestly don't think it's asking too much. If any of the stuff on my list is too much to ask of a girl then we're going to have a nice first date and that's it, I wouldn't be interested in a second. But it totally contradicts your little theory that all guys have no standards whatsoever and will sleep with anyone.
> 
> You have yet to prove how that's true. I'd like to see you back up what you said, that's all I'm asking. You haven't done that yet.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

@regimes*

standards* mean nothing, _*real options*_ mean everything.

these guys should be asked how many options they have, not what they _wished_ they had.

options are the only thing that counts. options are real. standards are hypothetical unless backed by real options.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

NES said:


> @*regimes* *
> 
> standards* mean nothing, _*real options*_ mean everything.
> 
> ...


is that even relevant? noooope


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

regimes said:


> is that even relevant? noooope


standards are fantasy, options and choices are reality.

you're asking a group of socially unsuccessful men what they want in a woman as if that even means something. how about asking them what they can actually get? you'll get a completely different answer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Nah. Speak for yourself, man. Maybe you're projecting. In fact, the more I think about it the more sure I am that you probably are. I've never been rejected by "superficial girls" because that's a pretty big turn off for me and I've never pursued "superficial girls". If we even have the same definition of what that even means. Man, again, your posts are really kind of vague. What do you even mean by superficial girls??
> 
> The thread wasn't called "What High Standards Do You Have For The Girl You Want To Date". It was about turn-offs. But at the very least it should show that I have standards and will not just "sleep with almost any girl" like you alluded to in the other thread. Fwiw I really do _*not*_ think what I posted is "high standards". A lot of what's on the list I posted (which again was off the top of my head and what I thought of in maybe...a minute or so) is nothing more than I'd expect a girlfriend to expect of me. The stuff I put on my list is pretty basic stuff to me, and I honestly don't think it's asking too much. If any of the stuff on my list is too much to ask of a girl then we're going to have a nice first date and that's it, I wouldn't be interested in a second. But it totally contradicts your little theory that all guys have no standards whatsoever and will sleep with anyone.
> 
> You have yet to prove how that's true. I'd like to see you back up what you said, that's all I'm asking. You haven't done that yet.


There are people here who will erase the experiences and opinions of guys who don't conform to the stereotype because it suits their agenda of women are terrible and men can do no wrong lol, or to prove some other point. On some level it's a bit amusing but also sad and irritating.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Nah. Speak for yourself, man. Maybe you're projecting. In fact, the more I think about it the more sure I am that you probably are. I've never been rejected by "superficial girls" because that's a pretty big turn off for me and I've never pursued "superficial girls". If we even have the same definition of what that even means. Man, again, your posts are really kind of vague. What do you even mean by superficial girls??
> 
> The thread wasn't called "What High Standards Do You Have For The Girl You Want To Date". It was about turn-offs. But at the very least it should show that I have standards and will not just "sleep with almost any girl" like you alluded to in the other thread. Fwiw I really do _*not*_ think what I posted is "high standards". A lot of what's on the list I posted (which again was off the top of my head and what I thought of in maybe...a minute or so) is nothing more than I'd expect a girlfriend to expect of me. The stuff I put on my list is pretty basic stuff to me, and I honestly don't think it's asking too much. If any of the stuff on my list is too much to ask of a girl then we're going to have a nice first date and that's it, I wouldn't be interested in a second. But it totally contradicts your little theory that all guys have no standards whatsoever and will sleep with anyone.
> 
> You have yet to prove how that's true. I'd like to see you back up what you said, that's all I'm asking. You haven't done that yet.


this dude is off in his head. he likes to paint every dude with sa with the same brush. 
we are all virgins that cant get laid and will sleep with anyone willing no matter how disgusting they are, if you let him tell it. i dont even bother with him anymore. hes jaded and cant be reasoned with.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

NES said:


> >


Why I <3 @Aribeth

She's the most different type of girl, in a refreshing way, you could possibly meet on here and her views on this type of issue, are definitely controversial as everyone has to abide by the opinions of what's politically correct on this site, and in times... or keep your mouth shut. Funny, but she's usually pretty spot on.

:kiss:


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

SilkyJay said:


> Why I <3 @Aribeth
> 
> She's the most different type of girl, in a refreshing way, you could possibly meet on here and her views on this type of issue, are definitely controversial as everyone has to abide by the opinions of what's politically correct on this site, and in times... or keep your mouth shut. Funny, but she's usually pretty spot on.
> 
> :kiss:


I like how she isn't one of the typical offended by everything kind of girls on this site. I typically enjoy her "**** your PC views" attitude.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like Grandpa Munster.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

opcorn guys opcorn some opcorn of you opcorn took opcorn this thread opcorn way too seriously :lol opcorn


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There are people here who will erase the experiences and opinions of guys who don't conform to the stereotype because it suits their agenda of women are terrible and men can do no wrong lol, or to prove some other point. On some level it's a bit amusing but also sad and irritating.





andretti said:


> this dude is off in his head. he likes to paint every dude with sa with the same brush.
> we are all virgins that cant get laid and will sleep with anyone willing no matter how disgusting they are, if you let him tell it. i dont even bother with him anymore. hes jaded and cant be reasoned with.


Yeah I don't understand people that think they can speak for me, or anyone, or everyone else. There's a huge difference between saying "Some guys / girls might..." and saying "All guys / girls will...". And it wasn't like it was just a slip.... @*NES* you say things like that over and over and over again bro. Why should I really g.a.f. what someone says on the internet though lol, it just pisses me off that someone can be so arrogant as to think they know me (or anyone else). Trust me you don't know me.

I don't know how else I can say or prove that I wouldn't sleep with just anyone, just because I'm a guy and I have a dick. I guess I could do some kind of social experiment, video my encounters with women over the next few months, have someone follow me around with their cell or a camera and record everything on my next few dates (whenever that might be) even into my bedroom but, meh, I don't think so.

If I don't fall into some neat little category you have in your head, if I don't act like you say I've been programmed to at birth then I guess that creates some kind of struggle in your own head, where you have to then split hairs or make up excuses or rationalize everything to the point where it's OK with you, and your argument wins. At least, in your own head. Good luck with that bro.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

@*AllTheSame*

I stand corrected. We can't generalize at all, or point out any patterns, and women don't want a guy with status and power and men don't seek beauty.

And women absolutely adore male virgins and men completely despise female virgins.

A few personal anecdotes from some of the people here are enough to dismiss universal mating preferences seen all over the world and millions of years of human evolution evolution.

By all means guys, continue with your conversation, and science ceases to exist because of "personal anecdotes".


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Also, a person needs some amount of experience just to know what their options are. Your options are hypothetical. Imagined.
I wish I could get a list of all the women who I have a chance with. Dating sites don't provide that. Seems like women won't provide that.
I agree that they should then construct their standards based on a subset of those options, based on their experiences, which are mostly sitcom reruns for most SA'ers, amirite?

On a dating site, if I put a "like" or a "smile" on you, you pretty much get a guaranteed date with no effort. The drawback is that you have to help plan the date...
What if I said I'd sleep with any girl who wants me? I'd definitely make sure she wanted me for life, cuz you can't return this package once opened.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

NES said:


> @*AllTheSame*
> We can't generalize at all, or point out any patterns, and women don't want a guy with status and power and men don't seek beauty.
> 
> And women absolutely adore male virgins and men completely despise female virgins.
> ...


Well, sry to hear you feel that way. I don't think that way, never have thought that way, and never have posted anything like that here or anywhere else lmao.

Once again, you're putting people into neat little categories that you're comfortable with, man.

*Yawns, this is getting old, the same old argument over and over and over again...



AllTheSame said:


> There's a huge difference between saying "Some guys / girls might..." and saying "All guys / girls will...". And it wasn't like it was just a slip.... @*NES* you say things like that over and over and over again bro.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Well, sry to hear you feel that way. I don't think that way, never have thought that way, and never have posted anything like that here or anywhere else lmao.
> 
> Once again, you're putting people into neat little categories that you're comfortable with, man.
> 
> *Yawns, this is getting old, the same old argument over and over and over again...


I enjoy debating with you because you're actually civil, so respect 

But the science says that mating preferences are universal, and they're not random like you guys make it out to be. Anecdotes don't represent the norm.

I didn't even know about this thread until Regimes called me out and pretended that asking a few virgins what their relationship dealbreakers are actually means something. It doesn't. Having high standards says nothing about a man's desirability if he has no actual options to choose from, which was my point from the start and something she has yet to answer.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

NES said:


> Having high standards says nothing about a man's desirability


Wtf does that actually mean, though?

"Having high standards says nothing about a man's desirability".

Wait. No. Srsly. I have to just type that again, maybe it will make more sense the second time 'round....

"Having high standards says nothing about a man's desirability".

Uhmmm...nope...still makes absolutely no ****** sense to me, whatsoever. But just continue down that path, bro, somewhere, somehow you'll get some followers and I guess somewhere you'll see the light. Or. Not.


----------



## Ampata (Feb 3, 2016)

for both sexes: poor personal hygene


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Wtf does that actually mean, though?
> 
> "Having high standards says nothing about a man's desirability".
> 
> ...


Having high standards in and of itself cannot be used to determine a man's desirability.

Regimes said "NES, I thought guys didn't have standards??", and then listed a bunch of do's and dont's from some of the guys on this board about what they want in a girlfriend.

I say, so what? Having standards means nothing if a guy can't get anyone. If you have very little romantic options (which most guys don't because it's a top-heavy dating system where the top guys get everything), all the pretend standards in the world mean jack sh*t.
@regimes keeps harping on standards as if that means something. If you don't have any actual choices it means nothing.

Most guys don't have high standards because most guys have few dating options in reality, no matter high standard they sound.

I'm not speaking for everyone, I'm talking in generalities.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

So you suggest compromising your own integrity to get the end the result, to get laid. Oh, I get it now.

*smacks self on forehead I hadn' t thought that that's what you were getting at before. Now I understand.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Makes guys sound pretty pathetic when the belief is they will date below what their desires because it's the only opportunity they will get to find a partner. Can't say I believe it to be the case anyway.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

Girls can't complain about men having high standards if the guys doing the talking are unf()ckable and have zero options.

Oh and stop with your strawman arugments


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> Makes guys sound pretty pathetic when the belief is they will date below what their desires because it's the only opportunity they will get to find a partner. Can't say I believe it to be the case anyway.


Most guys date down, because they have no other choice and have to settle for what they can get.

Pathetic? Maybe, but it's reality.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Can you two just makeup and have sex already?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

McFly said:


> Can you two just makeup and have sex already?


If I was going to compromise my integrity it sure as *** wouldn't be for that (sry bro).


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

*crickets chirping

I guess you're all out of sweeping generalizations and how they apply to all men, @NES


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

NES said:


> Most guys date down, because they have no other choice and have to settle for what they can get.
> 
> Pathetic? Maybe, but it's reality.


Implying then that most guys are incredibly fussy because they're not dating the women they want to date who, if most guys are 'dating down,' must constitute only a tiny minority of women.

And most guys end up in a relationship at some point and usually a long term one at that, but you believe that women have very high standards, so are they not settling themselves as well according to you? The numbers don't add up otherwise...

I doubt most people see it as 'dating down' they'll usually be attracted to their partner and it'll add up in their own mind. I pity the people who date people out of loneliness with no attraction though, as they certainly do exist.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

NES said:


> Most guys date down, because they have no other choice and have to settle for what they can get.
> 
> Pathetic? Maybe, but it's reality.


Which is obviously ****ing up guys here who have no one "down" to date. That's probably why gender segregated virginity polls on this site show the results they do, most of the men here are at the bottom and can't find women below them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess for the numbers to add up, the majority of woman out there must be undesirable, since most find themselves in relationships with guys who have been forced to date down. But since woman have such high standards, then judging by this maths, men must in general have substantially higher standards than woman.

heh


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> I guess for the numbers to add up, the majority of woman out there must be undesirable, since most find themselves in relationships with guys who have been forced to date down. But since woman have such high standards, then judging by this maths, men must in general have substantially higher standards than woman.
> 
> heh


+1

It's flawed logic, it doesn't make sense. If there was a way to bet on this argument I'd be making side bets left and right but then I don't want to take money from people who are mentally incompetent.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> I guess for the numbers to add up, the majority of woman out there must be undesirable, since most find themselves in relationships with guys who have been forced to date down. But since woman have such high standards, then judging by this maths, men must in general have substantially higher standards than woman.
> 
> heh


Women have high standards and therefore date up.

Men have lower standards, take what they can get, and date down.

A 6/10 woman has higher standards and she gets a 7/10 guy. In this scenario the man is dating down (he's a 7 getting a 6) and the woman is dating up (she's a 6 getting a 7). She's happy and he's happy getting anything.

I hope the math simple enough.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure, that maths works if men are more attractive than woman in general, which I don't believe to be the case.

From my experience, people find partners who are on par with them aesthetically, I very rarely see it any other way.

If people are "settling", it's for partners who are actually on par with them in both aesthetics and social status, they are only "dating down" in the sense that they can't attract someone out of their league due to their standards.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

You can't just use one facet when you talk about a person's quality. There are zillions of dimensions to every person, more than just economic value and beauty.

That's normal, @AussiePea, you end up looking like your dog after a while anyways, might as well dress the same. But then again, you could just be in a more fashionable area.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't believe that people set out to date up or date down. I think it's perceived that way by people outside the relationship, it's kind of like the nerds in hs (no offense to any nerds out there, being nerdy is cool now anyways) who were oblivious to the fact that they were nerds. I really believe that most of the time, if, and that's a big if, guys or girls date up or down then they are pretty much oblivious to it. It's all about what you perceive it to be, not so much what they themselves perceive it to be. I think 99% of the time the two people in that relationship don't see themselves as dating up or down. I'd bet you a month's pay that if a guy or girl intentionally went out and dated either way, up or down, that relationship would be doomed and would last a few months at most. For reasons that should be obvious. And if it did last it wouldn't be a real relationship. It would be a compromise for both of them. They would both really be settling, if you think about it.

I'm talking about dating for purposes of looking for a relationship. Looking for Ms. or Mr. Right.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> Sure, that maths works if men are more attractive than woman in general, which I don't believe to be the case.


They were. Now things are more equal, and surprise, plenty of women complain about being single because they can't find a guy who's successful enough for them. They're too successful to find many men better than them, and they can't date a man beneath them, so they feel like they have no dating options.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There are people here who will erase the experiences and opinions of guys who don't conform to the stereotype because it suits their agenda of women are terrible and men can do no wrong lol, or to prove some other point. On some level it's a bit amusing but also sad and irritating.


maaaan that is some damn hot tea lmao



NES said:


> Having high standards in and of itself cannot be used to determine a man's desirability.
> 
> Regimes said "NES, I thought guys didn't have standards??", and then listed a bunch of do's and dont's from some of the guys on this board about what they want in a girlfriend.
> 
> ...


:rofl @ u scrambling to save your sexist and debunked argument


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i honestly hope all the women you guys try to date eventually hear your crappy "dating hierarchy" theories. ya'll implying guys only date women that are "beneath them" is really gross.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

1. Close-minded
2. Calls men pussies for expressing typical human emotions. 
3. Macho
4. MRA/Feminist/
5. SJW
6. Generalizes people
7. Never brushes their tongue.
8. Victim complex
9. Cocky
10. Religious


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

regimes said:


> i honestly hope all the women you guys try to date eventually hear your crappy "dating hierarchy" theories. ya'll implying guys only date women that are "beneath them" is really gross.


If women refuse to date any man who isn't significantly better than themselves, they shouldn't be surprised or upset to realize that he's......better than them.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Lies
Cheats
Not attracted to you
Seething in hatred of women
Ignores you and then talks to other women constantly
Puts no effort into relationship 
Only hobby is clubbing and drinking ; drinks all of the time OR wants to do this but cant due to shyness
Does drugs
Breaks the law - fraud etc
Taller than 6ft
Wears makeup
Uses facial manipulation techniques in order to hide facial expressions
has a monotone voice 
Goes around insulting people
Has close friends that are jerks
Degrades me
Does not understand 'equality' means equality
Treats me worse than their friends
Cannot express any opinons
Does not trust me


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

-Cheats
-Intolerant/Close minded
-Racist
-Lies
-Does drugs
-Drinks too much
-Inconsiderate
-Hates dogs/animals
-No compassion


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> If women refuse to date any man who isn't significantly better than themselves, they shouldn't be surprised or upset to realize that he's......better than them.


it's 5th grade logic, and she _still_ doesn't get it :lol


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Taller than 6ft


What? Is it because you are really short and don't want to be dwarfed?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Kanova said:


> What? Is it because you are really short and don't want to be dwarfed?


Im like 5'5 i think. Pretty avg

Not attracted to tall guyz.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

tea111red said:


> No, I don't have any desire to bad mouth meat eaters for their choice. You are getting a little too nitpicky there by posting the definition of that word and trying to read into things.
> 
> What is a "stupid" reason for being a vegan/vegetarian?
> 
> ...


That´s true. They require that vegans/vegetarians have respect for them, yet don´t seem to have the same for them in return. They´re displaying the same behavior which they criticise in someone else.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

bloodymary said:


> That´s true. They require that vegans/vegetarians have respect for them, yet don´t seem to have the same for them in return. They´re displaying the same behavior which they criticise in someone else.


Yep, exactly! That is why I laughed at that guy's "superior" comment.


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

vegans are superior bro, they choose not to eat meat out of pure will power, thats like living without autopilot on


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

Does @*regimes* still think the dating wishlists of celibate virgins still count for something? :lol


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

NES said:


> Does @*regimes* still think the dating wishlists of celibate virgins still count for something? :lol


Standards and refusing to settle is actually the cause of virginity and celibacy for many of them, especially the younger ones.


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

Swanhild said:


> Standards and refusing to settle is actually the cause of virginity and celibacy for many of them, especially the younger ones.


I get what you're saying. They probably want to lose it to "the one", but it's delusional thinking that's not based on reality.

Give them real options and they'll change their tunes.

"Waiting for the one" is also a defense mechanism they use to protect their own egos as "the reason they're still a virgin is because they haven't met the one and they have high standards". In reality, not so much.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

NES said:


> I get what you're saying. They probably want to lose it to "the one", but it's delusional thinking that's not based on reality.
> 
> Give them real options and they'll change their tunes.
> 
> "Waiting for the one" is also a defense mechanism they use to protect their own egos as "the reason they're still a virgin is because they haven't met the one and they have high standards". In reality, not so much.


I don't know... I've seen so many of them admit they were presented with options they rejected, and complain that only "ugly girls" are interested in them. For example: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...you-settle-for-someone-that-you-aren-1741514/

You're underestimating the number of fake incels with high standards out there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Swanhild said:


> I don't know... I've seen so many of them admit they were presented with options they rejected, and complain that only "ugly girls" are interested in them. For example: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...you-settle-for-someone-that-you-aren-1741514/
> 
> You're underestimating the number of fake incels with high standards out there.


There was a thread a while back too where someone asked about if people here had rejected anyone and a surprising number of guys said yes, including some I've seen complain repeatedly about having no options in the past. Was a bit weird. I've seen male users here claim to be forever alone despite having previously had long term sexual relationships.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think anyone who suggests that self proclaimed "forever virgins" of SAS would sleep with "anyone" in order to lose it are completely deluded and out of touch, everyone has standards and few few, if any, would sleep with someone who they found ugly if presented with the opportunity.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There was a thread a while back too where someone asked about if people here had rejected anyone and a surprising number of guys said yes, including some I've seen complain repeatedly about having no options in the past. Was a bit weird. I've seen male users here claim to be forever alone despite having previously had long term sexual relationships.


Yeah, that's what I was talking about. They just can't get the top 20% of girls that they want and everyone else doesn't count in their eyes, they still consider themselves incels despite having options.

Meanwhile some of us have been truly lonely/ignored by *everyone* our whole lives and would kill for any kind of positive attention from the opposite sex.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> If women refuse to date any man who isn't significantly better than themselves, they shouldn't be surprised or upset to realize that he's......better than them.


where does this stereotype even come from lmao


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

NES said:


> Does @*regimes* still think the dating wishlists of celibate virgins still count for something? :lol












seeing as you haven't yet presented a valid or logical argument? 
i'm seriously bored by your nonsense now. stop tagging me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

truant said:


>


:lol


----------



## NES (Jan 24, 2016)

regimes said:


>


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Swanhild said:


> I don't know... I've seen so many of them admit they were presented with options they rejected, and complain that only "ugly girls" are interested in them. For example: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...you-settle-for-someone-that-you-aren-1741514/
> 
> You're underestimating the number of fake incels with high standards out there.


The only way the average man could stomach getting with those ladies in particular, is if they had a bag over their heads and the guy couldn't see her body. So maybe a gloryhole or something. Honestly, those women have like, several chins, or looks like a dude, or has frog eyes. In that thread, I don't blame him. Not to mention almost all the people who posted, women included said that no one should settle for someone they perceived as ugly.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Kanova said:


> The only way the average man could stomach getting with those ladies in particular, is if they had a bag over their heads and the guy couldn't see her body.


But the OP of that thread isn't an average man, he claims to be a 30 year old virgin. I'm not saying he has no right to have standards and I don't care if he refuses to settle, it's just annoying from my perspective to see someone like that say they are lonely or unwanted because they actually do have options (that they reject).


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Uhhhggghh, please mods strip the totally off topic comments or lock thread --sometimes I wish! @truant, which one is YOOOUUU?

Well since this topic has been mostly derailed anyway, how about we talk about women with no noses?
I know anime girls with no nose seem normal enough.
But where would the... oh right, through the mouth since the nose and mouth holes are the same holes.
But wouldn't it be creepy if they had no nose in real life?

I wonder... ugly gross people are attracted to desperation... opposite is true for desirable people... correct?
SO seem perfectly normal and happy and nonchalant and not worried about being a virgin... and you get your dream.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

k_wifler said:


> @truant, which one is YOOOUUU?


I'm the one Robert hits in the head with a shovel when I confess my unrequited love for him. So ... just picture me in a shallow grave somewhere wrapped in a tarp.

Look at that smug basturd. I doubt he even lost any sleep over it.



k_wifler said:


> I wonder... ugly gross people are attracted to desperation... opposite is true for desirable people... correct?


I'm ugly and gross and I'm not attracted to desperation. But it doesn't really matter what I'm attracted to because it makes no difference to anyone.

I do love the randomness of your posts, wifler.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


>


<3


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> I think anyone who suggests that self proclaimed "forever virgins" of SAS would sleep with "anyone" in order to lose it are completely deluded and out of touch, everyone has standards and few few, if any, would sleep with someone who they found ugly if presented with the opportunity.


I agree.

This reminds me of some comedian I saw a few years ago, who started his act by really, really laying in on "ugly" girls (which, it's all subjective anyway if you think about it). He was complaining about constantly getting hit on by what he considered "ugly" women at bars, restaurants, everywhere. He was pretty rude about it, he didn't hold back, at all. He started getting boos from the audience. And then he said "Yeah, well, you feel sorry for them? You feel bad for ugly chicks? Then do something about it. Go out and *** one of them tonight".

If you're brutally honest with yourself, I don't care how old you are and how long you've been a virgin, you will admit you have standards and what is attractive to you is what is attractive to you. You can't change that. Most people won't settle just to get laid. I won't, never have and never will. I'm not sure how I would even get through that night tbh. I can't imagine trying to get it on with someone I have no attraction to. Even the thought of trying to do that kind of repulses me. Just. No.


----------



## MJlover (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow I'm a feminist, I don't wear makeup, and I play video games. I guess according to this I'm worthless XD


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

MJlover said:


> Wow I'm a feminist, I don't wear makeup, and I play video games. I guess according to this I'm worthless XD


Don't take it seriously. It's an obvious troll thread (this user likes making threads to try to hurt people's feelings or make fun of people on this site). It got left up for some reason and only became worse each page.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

MJlover said:


> Wow I'm a feminist, I don't wear makeup, and I play video games. I guess according to this I'm worthless XD


It depends on who on this site you choose to listen to. I've been told by a few members here that I have no business being here because I'm not a virgin, and I've had gf's and have been married before, so I couldn't possibly have an anxiety disorder. There are several users here that I just ignore.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow, what horrible lists.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

-Looks like a hobo

-Looks like a Sumo Wrestler 

-Looks like a Miley Cyrus 2.0 

-Looks like a professional Center in the WNBA

-Looks like Chewbacca's long lost cousin.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> -Looks like a hobo
> 
> -Looks like a Sumo Wrestler
> 
> ...


Heh. Yeah, well...ya gotta start somewhere lol. Impressive list.

"Looks like a sumo wrestler" would be on my list. I'd think that it kind of goes without saying. But. Yeah. It'd be on my list.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

I live with my grandfather and have no issues attracting women or getting into the relationship phase. How old are you OP?


----------

